# newbie with a framing nailer question



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I would not put 28degree nails in a gun that needs 30degree nails or vice versa. You are right in making sure you can get nails locally. For me that meant 28degree nails and a gun that fit them.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

The gun will jamb every other nail. The clips must be exact.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As already stated = the 2 nail types are not compatible.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> As already stated = the 2 nail types are not compatible.


All you said was that you should'nt. I told him why.
Are you going to re-post after each person that responds to this thread?
You have too much time on your hands.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Not gonna recommend this to anyone, but I find that I can shoot 28 degree nails just find through my older Paslode guns. Seems to jamb often when tried in a newer gun.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

tianoman,
Time for you to demonstrate some restraint. 
Your comment to Atlantic was really not needed or helpful.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

all you need to do is read the box that the nails come in. most nail manufacturers will list what guns the nails will work in. also just try different suppliers for getting nails. different big box stores will sell different brands. also you can go to fasteners supply houses such as "fastenal", "ucan", "house of fasteners"


----------



## NASCAR9 (Jun 17, 2009)

I was told here in California that 'Clip Head Nails' were Not legal for framing. If this is true, maybe it's the same where you are. You're tring to pickup more work, make sure your nailer will be legal for any job you do.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Most of the nailers will have a generic brand nail you can buy but do be sure it says they will fit your gun. I have a Paslode narrow head stapler I have had for a number of years, I found when I moved here there are no staples in this area that will fit this gun so there sits a good gun, useless.


----------



## jgstill (Dec 23, 2011)

NASCAR9 said:


> I was told here in California that 'Clip Head Nails' were Not legal for framing. If this is true, maybe it's the same where you are. You're tring to pickup more work, make sure your nailer will be legal for any job you do.


where i live here in arkansas, i do not think clipped head nails would be a problem,thanks for the observation


----------



## jgstill (Dec 23, 2011)

i think my course of action now would be to sell the 28 degree nails i have and to just get the nailer i want.30 degree seems to be the nail most popular in my area. thanks to everyone for their expertise,and quick i might add. i am already loving this site!


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

jgstill said:


> where i live here in arkansas, i do not think clipped head nails would be a problem,thanks for the observation


Would still be prudent to check. Arkansas still gets tornados. I'm pretty sure you will always be OK with full round heads.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

up here in Canada clip head nails are OK, although we do not have tornado and seismic codes. I said I would not because I have understood that some have used them with limited 'success' .


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your correct, clipped head spikes and nails arent accepted in hurricane and tornado zones, not sure about seismic zones though.

im also in canada, clipped head nails are accepted pending on the inspector. some of the inspectors who have actually worked in the industry understand how things work better dont always accept clipped head as sheet goods can pull off much easier


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> your correct, clipped head spikes and nails arent accepted in hurricane and tornado zones, not sure about seismic zones though.
> 
> im also in canada, clipped head nails are accepted pending on the inspector. some of the inspectors who have actually worked in the industry understand how things work better dont always accept clipped head as sheet goods can pull off much easier


I'm sure our northern friends in Canada have snow loads to consider so I can believe where an experienced inspector would be a little stricter.
For seismic zones there is a specific nail called "Hurriquake". The heads are especially marked so the inspectors can readily identify their use. I believe Hurriquake is a Bostich trademark but others may have similar. They are basically a .131(?) ring shank except about half inch below the head is twist shank.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ahh yes thats right, i forgot about the bostich nails made specifically for such regions. there was a thing in finehomebuilding about them roughly 7 years ago when they first hit the market. they have a larger head that is also made of heavier gauge metal so the heads dont snap off


----------



## jgstill (Dec 23, 2011)

again, thanks for all the help..i took everyones advice,i bought a paslode pf-350s new on e-bay for 220.00 dollars,it will shoot either head nail ,30 degree


----------



## mytime34 (Jan 22, 2012)

JGSTILL,

Do you still have the 28 degree nails? Would you sell them?
What size are they and are they paper collated?

Thanks


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the paslode gun is great. they make some of the best nailers available


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> up here in Canada clip head nails are OK, although we do not have tornado and seismic codes. I said I would not because I have understood that some have used them with limited 'success' .


 
What mae-ling said, same here in Michigan!:thumbup:


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

jschaben said:


> I'm sure our northern friends in Canada have snow loads to consider so I can believe where an experienced inspector would be a little stricter.
> For seismic zones there is a specific nail called "Hurriquake". The heads are especially marked so the inspectors can readily identify their use. I believe Hurriquake is a Bostich trademark but others may have similar. They are basically a .131(?) ring shank except about half inch below the head is twist shank.


 
Even though I don't build for a living and used the nail gun for projects. I did check with several inspectors in northern Michigan, clip head nails are fine. 

Writer information is for discussion purpose only and should be confirmed by an independent source.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Hardway said:


> Even though I don't build for a living and used the nail gun for projects. I did check with several inspectors in northern Michigan, clip head nails are fine.
> 
> Writer information is for discussion purpose only and should be confirmed by an independent source.


:thumbsup: That's the way to do it, if you don't know, ask. Especially about things that vary somewhat from one locality to another.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

jschaben said:


> :thumbsup: That's the way to do it, if you don't know, ask. Especially about things that vary somewhat from one locality to another.


So far the deer blind/ shooting shack is standing and has not blown over.
My friend is a plumbing inspector and I email him my questions. He will then get an opinion from the other building inspectors. 



Writer’s information is for discussion purpose only and should be confirmed by an independent source.


----------



## jgstill (Dec 23, 2011)

mytime34 said:


> JGSTILL,
> 
> Do you still have the 28 degree nails? Would you sell them?
> What size are they and are they paper collated?
> ...


i finally bought a paslode pf350 and it will shoot my clipped head 28 degree nails as long as i keep the magazine from getting too low on nails.I absolutly love this nailer. it is light and easy to move around with.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Hardway said:


> So far the deer blind/ shooting shack is standing and has not blown over.
> My friend is a plumbing inspector and I email him my questions. He will then get an opinion from the other building inspectors.
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:First I was aware we were talking about a duck blind :jester:
Are they even subject to inspection there??? or anywhere??


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

IDBBA Master Builder
Oh yes the International Deer Blind Builder Association has very strict codes.:laughing:


----------

